# My Haunt site



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

http://gothicnightmare.sc45.info

Thanks, and let me know what you think. I'll be adding a lot more soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice looking site!!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job! Very professional looking!


----------

